# Anybody Use a Hot Plate in a Gas Vertical Smoker???



## tjohnson (Apr 30, 2012)

Customer needs help with converting a Brinkman Vertical Gas Smoker to electric

Anybody use a hot plate in there smoker?

Pics would be great!

THX!

Todd


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Apr 30, 2012)

I tried an 800 watt portable electric counter-top burner once. Even with a cast iron burner plate, it didn't convect much heat to the smoke chamber. There seems to be a need for other mass added to the burner plate which can transmit thermal energy to the air, otherwise you only get radiant heat, which isn't much. I know with my first attempt, the burner was cycling on/off pretty slowly, with more power-off than power-on, so that told me it wasn't moving much heat from the plate. I added a smaller cast iron skillet to see if the burner would cycle more, but it still didn't put enough demand on the thermostat for a steady power-on...was better, but not by much. Chamber temps in my GOSM 3405GW only climbed about 30* above ambient with top vent closed about 90%, if I recall correctly (was about 3 years ago). If something could be rested on the burner to pull heat away from it, then have fins to transfer that heat into convection with a fair amount of efficiency, I think it would work.

Just some things to consider...

Eric


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Apr 30, 2012)

I use a 750 watt Rival hot plate controlled by a Ranco temperature controller in a vertical Master Forge charcoal smoker to smoke sausages, bacon  and the like.....I don't exceed 170 degrees with this particular set up, but i know that others reach BBQ temps with a hot plate or the 1000 watt element that's available from SausageMaker.
I set the hot plate on a grate with the sawdust A-Maze-N below.

I snapped a couple quick pics:












~Martin


----------



## chefrob (Apr 30, 2012)

don't think a gasser can hold the heat like an insulated MES......


----------



## sprky (May 1, 2012)

chefrob said:


> don't think a gasser can hold the heat like an insulated MES......


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## goose482 (May 1, 2012)

I have... don't have pictures though.

I converted a ECB charcoal into an electric using two of these: http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/sylvania-single-burner/ID=prod6047661-product

They are easy to take apart and rewire into the smoker.  

I drilled two holes into the water pan and used cast iron pan for wood chips.

I also drilled two holes into the bottom for the main heat element.  

I then attached the bases to the bottom and used fire proof wire to extend the factory wires to the elements.

One word of caution.  Make sure you have a heavy duty extension cord and use two outlets if one of them has an internal circuit breaker.

All in all, the mods did the trick.


----------

